# LG KF750 Internet problem.



## Warwolf1 (May 31, 2012)

Hi there guyz,,my friend has an lg kf750 secret phone, on it basically vodafone is written but when the phone is turned on and off, orange is shown, also, instead of internet app, orange world is shown, the problem is that whenever he tries to connect to internet , he cant.. the phone simply shows loading loading ,,, and then connection failed, i have tried with all sorts of settings and configurations, i have been using internet on his previous phone nokia 5130,, i cant seem to figure out the problem,, is it software related or hardware related?? plz help


----------

